# Thor 15M at Costco Canada



## LumenHound (Nov 17, 2005)

I was at my local Costco today and couldn't help but notice the skid of Thor Magnum 15 million cp spotlights. They are the all black model from Cyclops and not the Orange bodied 15M with the Sunforce Products Inc. label that Canadian Tire stocks. 

The sign said $37.99 and the item number is 740279.

Just in time for the holiday shopping season. 

It's good to see Costco stocking them in Canadian stores.


----------



## al2k (Nov 17, 2005)

Was pleasantly surprised to see them at the Langford store here in Victoria - price here was $36.99 - picked one up without hesitation. The dark grey and black is much nicer than the ugly orange one that CT stocks. Can't wait to try it when it's totally dark out


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome to CPF al2k. :wave: 

I think you'll be astonished at how much light output you get for your 37 bucks.


----------



## al2k (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, guess that was my first post - could have sworn that I posted before...been a member for a while and was reading these forums long before that even, but thanks!

Yup, 37 bux goes a hell of a long way, esspecially considering that the replacement bulb prolly costs more than half of the light alone! I'll have to try it early in the morning though or something since the smoke from all the people burning wood and oil to heat their homes in the neighbourhood seriously limitited the beam when I tried it earlier...lol.

EDIT: Added Sig


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 18, 2005)

In chicagoland area its 64.19 @ bass pro shops in gurnee.
Can anyone tell me how to post a picture of some 78 flashlights/spotlights that are all lit?
1 thor 15mcp/1thor 6 mcp /1 vector 2mcp/1 dorcy1mcp/1 9z/9p/6p/2z/4 cyclops 2 lithium-80lumens/ and so on mags /2D radioshack/sears2/3/4Dwith xenons/1 3 mcp work light-wide beam/a few garrity lights/and a few energizer d/c/aa lights my wife has.


----------



## thorsider (Nov 18, 2005)

Featured 10 leds





http://www.canadiantire.ca


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 19, 2005)

illuminator196972 said:


> In chicagoland area its 64.19 @ bass pro shops in gurnee.
> Can anyone tell me how to post a picture of some 78 flashlights/spotlights that are all lit?
> 1 thor 15mcp/1thor 6 mcp /1 vector 2mcp/1 dorcy1mcp/1 9z/9p/6p/2z/4 cyclops 2 lithium-80lumens/ and so on mags /2D radioshack/sears2/3/4Dwith xenons/1 3 mcp work light-wide beam/a few garrity lights/and a few energizer d/c/aa lights my wife has.


s


----------



## Rumble (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone find one of these in the Greater Vancouver area?


----------



## DUQ (Nov 22, 2005)

Im adding it to my Xmas list


----------



## jenks (Nov 30, 2005)

Rumble:
Richmond had about half a pallet at the beginning of this week.
It is a huge puppy.
Jenks


----------



## Rumble (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try to check it out today.

Burton




jenks said:


> Rumble:
> Richmond had about half a pallet at the beginning of this week.
> It is a huge puppy.
> Jenks


----------



## Rumble (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got back from the Richmond Costco. Sold out!
But I had them check around and the Burnaby location on Brighton Street has over 30 of them. So I'm gonna head out there tomorrow during lunch.

And if any Canucks are there to see only a few left, get one for me!!!

Burton


----------



## Rumble (Dec 2, 2005)

Alrighty, just ran to the Burnaby Costco location and they still have quite a few in stock. I had no idea how big this thing is...it's borderline retarded big! I was laughing out loud when I opened the box! It's not even something I would keep in the truck.

Burton


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 2, 2005)

Just think of it as the flashlight Popeye would use. 
Be prepared for the customary "What the heck is that thing!??" and that old gem, "Where can I get one that size??"

Don't let anyone tell you size doesn't matter.

Make sure you do not turn it on while charging the battery.


----------



## jenks (Dec 2, 2005)

Rumble:
I told you it was huge...

It is so big it's hard to hide from the wife...
Jenks


----------



## AESOP (Dec 2, 2005)

I just picked one up in Halifax. I tried it for the first time while talking to my sister on the phone, she wondered why I was giggling like a little girl. This thing is insanely bright, I just wish they had the HID version.

Michael


----------



## IvoFin (Sep 26, 2019)

LumenHound said:


> I was at my local Costco today and couldn't help but notice the skid of Thor Magnum 15 million cp spotlights. They are the all black model from Cyclops and not the Orange bodied 15M with the Sunforce Products Inc. label that Canadian Tire stocks.
> 
> The sign said $37.99 and the item number is 740279.
> 
> ...




Anyone know the battery that goes inside this ? Someone took mine out and now I don't know what to replace with


----------

